# Corço (Capreolus capreolus)



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 15:03)

> *Corça*
> 
> A corça ou corço (Capreolus capreolus) é um mamífero cetartiodáctilo da família dos cervídeos que ocorre na Europa, Ásia Menor e na região ao redor do Mar Cáspio.
> 
> ...



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corço

Fica aberto o tópico do Corço. A ideia é termos um sitio onde se podem colocar todas as notícias que apareçam sobre este animal e continuarmos as discussões sobre a sua distribuição actual, que estão espalhadas por diferentes tópicos


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 15:38)

Mapa de distribuição do corço na Europa (Andersen, 1998)



> Na Península Ibérica o corço passou por várias etapas de ocupação, desde uma presença marginal em muitas zonas até ao recente crescimento quase explosivo. Em Espanha distribui-se de forma homogénea pelos Pirenéus, País Basco e Cordilheira Cantábrica até à Serra de Los Ancares, em Lugo, e os Montes de León, a partir dos quais terá colonizado grande parte da Galiza. Ao contrário do que acontece no resto da Europa, em Portugal, a expansão desta espécie é bastante limitada devido sobretudo à incorrecta gestão das suas populações e à fragmentação dos habitats.
> 
> Existem dois grandes núcleos de distribuição geográfica nacional do corço, localizados a norte e a sul do rio Douro. As populações naturais desta espécie estão confinadas ao norte deste rio, mais concretamente nas Serras da Peneda-Gerês, Amarela, da Cabreira, do Marão, do Alvão, de Montesinho, da Coroa e da Nogueira. Estas populações são provenientes de outras do noroeste de Espanha que, por processos naturais de dispersão, colonizaram o norte de Portugal. Por outro lado, as populações de corço a sul do rio Douro, resultam de processos de reintrodução, iniciados há cerca de 15 anos, com objectivos conservacionistas e/ou cinegéticos. Contudo, nos últimos anos, o abandono generalizado das terras aráveis, o êxodo das populações rurais para as grandes cidades litorais e o consequente abandono de algumas actividades tradicionais, como a agricultura, têm contribuído para uma melhoria gradual das condições necessárias à rápida fixação e expansão das populações desta espécie, nomeadamente em algumas zonas de montanha com baixa perturbação e elevada percentagem de coberto florestal.



http://www.santohuberto.com/sh_conteudo.asp?id=1422


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 15:51)

> *Avaliação da Ocorrência do Corço no Alvão-Marão*
> 
> Nos últimos anos tem-se assistido a uma expansão espectacular do corço (Capreolus capreolus) na Península Ibérica. Esta afirmação é repetida várias vezes por diferentes autores, nomeadamente, da vizinha Espanha. O comentário de LLORENTE é elucidativo: ”O que se está a passar com o corço em Espanha ficará na memória.
> 
> ...



http://www.santohuberto.com/sh_conteudo.asp?id=59


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2010 às 17:22)

É uma espécie relativamente fácil de observar aqui na região, nomeadamente na área do parque de Montesinho, mas também já observei alguns mais a sul, na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Seattle92, infelizmente ese mapa europeo de distribución del corzo no refleja nada bien la realidad actual española. Según eso no lo habría en mi pueblo de Madrid, y te aseguro que lo hay por todas partes. Te pongo la distribución "actual" (finales de verano de 2008)






 La abundancia en algunas zonas ibéricas es altísima: en zonas de hayedos de la Cordillera Cantábrica llega a los 35 individuos por cada 100 hectáreas; y en algunos puntos de bosque de frondosas del Sistema Central (donde según ese mapa europeo apenas habría) alcanza los 24 individuos/100 ha. Según otras fuentes diferentes a la que cito abajo las densidades son aún mayores. 

 Mira lo que se dice sobre el hábitat del corzo: "Usualmente ha sido descrito y asociado el corzo con bosques frondosos de hojas tiernas, en los que los herbazales prodigaban, los frutos eran variados en un apretado dosel arbustivo y el agua corría abundante por los numerosos arroyos. Cierto es que ocupa estos lugares, pero además las diferentes poblaciones peninsulares se han adaptado a bosques de condiciones más duras: encinares y alcornocales en los que el agua es escasa y donde deben soportar los rigores extremos de la época estival, con un matorral estilignoso y herbazales escasos (Mateos-Quesada, 2000). En el área de distribución peninsular ocupan por tanto, bosques de hayas y de coníferas, robledales, encinares, sabinares o formaciones mixtas: cualquier agrupación boscosa se ha revelado adecuada para la especie (Delibes, 1996)."

 Fuente: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/mamiferos/capcap.html 

 Esta web es magnífica y contiene muchísima información (en las especies que ya están con la información completa y disponible, que no son todas) de algunos de los mayores expertos en vertebrados de España. Está hecha por el Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales y el CSIC (Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas, perteneciente al Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación). La Agencia Estatal CSIC (así se llama ahora) es la mayor institución pública dedicada a la investigación en España y la tercera de Europa.

 Saludos


----------



## Bergidum (30 Set 2010 às 22:01)

Sim, o mapa de Pek responde moito máis fielmente a distribuçao actual do corço em Espanha. Tenho lido que na serra de Ancares, vertente leonesa, alcanza á súa maior densidad em Europa (é um verdadeiro espectáculo velos no monte, pero uma desgracia pra as arboriñas novas, pois as descortezan cos cornos em primaveira)


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2010 às 23:26)

Eu só tive a oportunidade de ver um corço, foi perto do Lago de Sanabria em Setembro do ano passado.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Pek disse:


> Seattle92, infelizmente ese mapa europeo de distribución del corzo no refleja nada bien la realidad actual española. Según eso no lo habría en mi pueblo de Madrid, y te aseguro que lo hay por todas partes. Te pongo la distribución "actual" (finales de verano de 2008)



Faltou a legenda do mapa 

"Mapa de distribuição do corço na Europa (Andersen, *1998*)"

Realmente é um mapa muito desactualizado e felizmente a situação do Corço tanto em Espanha como em Portugal já é bem melhor


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2010 às 01:15)

Sí, actualmente la situación es mejor y se ha producido una expansión clara de la especie, es cierto. Auqnue, de todas formas, el mapa tampoco reflejaba muy bien la situación para 1998 en el centro-norte de Iberia, así como el extremo nororiental.

 Mapa de Rafael Centenera en el que se recoge el proceso de expansión desde mediados del S. XX:






 Fíjate, como en la década de los 60 (punto de partida histórico del mapa) había corzos en el centro de España (nunca dejó de haberlos). En los 80 y 90 se había expandido por otras zonas del centro-norte (provincias de Soria, Burgos, La Rioja, etc.) y de la Cornisa Cantábrica-Pirineos (Cantabria, parte del País Vasco y Pirineos Orientales). Todo esto no sale en el mapa europeo y ya debería salir por fecha (lo único que refleja del interior de España con corzos es la existencia de pequeños núcleos aislados en el Sistema Central Occidental, los Montes de Toledo y Sierra Morena Oriental).

 Y ya en el 2002 (no tan lejos del 98):






Fuente: San José, C., 2002. Capreolus capreolus Linnaeus, 1758. Pp: 318-321. In:Palomo, L.J. & Gisbert, J. (eds.), 2002. Atlas de los Mamiferos Terrestres de España. Dirección General de Conservación de la Naturaleza-SECEM-SECEMU, Madrid.

 Y para 2008 el que puse antes:







 Bueno, lo que quería decir es que desde que mi padre era niño (hablo de finales de los 60-principios de los 70), y seguramente antes, había corzos en el Valle del Lozoya (Madrid) y otras muchas zonas de las Sierras de Guadarrama y Ayllón. Y no pocos ejemplares. Ayllón-Sonsaz, por cierto, una zona en la que el corzo actualmente es abundantísimo  

 Saludos


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 11:12)

Boas informações.

Na Extremadura não parecem haver ainda muitos. Por esse mapa fico com a ideia de que existem apenas no norte da província (Serra de Gata e Gredos).

Também não encontrei referencias a existência do corço em Portugal nas áreas de fronteira com a Extremadura espanhola (Tejo Internacional, São Mamede). A excepção é a Malcata que está ligada à Serra de Gata.

Esta expansão do corço na Extremadura é um excelente indicador para o regresso em força do lobo a essa província (e ás regiões portuguesas de fronteira ).


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 11:28)

Notícia já antiga (07 Março 2006) sobre o regresso do corço à serra da Malcata. Não percebem se veio de outras partes de Portugal ou da Extremadura.




> ...É o que Pedro Sarmento espera que aconteça igualmente com o regresso do corço à região. "É possível que isso favoreça também a fixação de populações de lobo".
> Depois de ter desaparecido da região na década de 20 do século passado, o corço tem vindo progressivamente a regressar à reserva. Produto da reintrodução na Beira Interior, conduzida há uma década pelos Serviços Florestais, ou colonização natural oriunda de Espanha, "ainda não conseguimos perceber bem", confessa o director da reserva, o certo é que o corço está também para ficar. "Inclusivamente, sabemos que já se reproduzem, porque já fotografámos as mães com as crias", conclui.



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=637006


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2010 às 11:46)

Según el mapa de distribución del Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España (Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, 2007), el corzo sí estaría algo más extendido por Extremadura, sobre todo por la provincia de Cáceres






Respecto a la expansión de la especie en Extremadura y sus posibles facilidades e impedimentos:

"Los aspectos relativos a la expansión de la especie, las variaciones relativas a la densidad y sus condicionantes, los estímulos y los frenos a la distribución de la especie se estudian actualmente en las poblaciones de Extremadura. Respecto a este trabajo, podemos adelantar que son varios los factores que parecen poner coto a estas oleadas desde puntos con densidades altas: los cercados cinegéticos, el furtivismo, las extensiones de eucalipto y las grandes masas de agua. Están sirviendo de corredores naturales de una manera importante los cursos fluviales sin embalsar de caudal medio o bajo y la propia capacidad del corzo a vivir en ambientes humanizados y en superficies muy pequeñas durante largos periodos (Mateos-Quesada, datos no publicados)"

Fuente: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/mamiferos/capcap.html


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 13:48)

Sim, Cáceres parece ter maior população do que estava no outro mapa. 

Mas sabes que quando falo da situação nas províncias de Adalucia, Extremadura, Castela-Leão e Galizia, estou mais preocupado com as zonas mais perto de Portugal 

A província de Cáceres parece ter uma boa população, mas não tanto perto da fronteira. O mesmo se passa em relação a Badajoz. Huelva então, não tem nada


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2010 às 14:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, Cáceres parece ter maior população do que estava no outro mapa.
> 
> Mas sabes que quando falo da situação nas províncias de Adalucia, Extremadura, Castela-Leão e Galizia, estou mais preocupado com as zonas mais perto de Portugal



 Sí, lo sé. Pero de momento es lo que hay, y el hecho de que aumente la superficie ocupada en Cáceres (aunque todavía no esté cerca de A Raia) es buena noticia porque la expansión continúa y más temprano que tarde llegará a la zona de Castelo Branco y Portalegre (Tejo Internacional, São Mamede). Tiempo al tiempo. 

 Precisando algo más, yo no veo demasiada dificultad en la llegada a São Mamede. La expansión de las poblaciones de la zona de Las Villuercas-Sierra de Guadalupe-Sierra de Montánchez a través de las Sierra de San Pedro y sierras adyacentes (todas decentemente forestadas) hasta São Mamede la veo francamente factible y no muy dilatada en el tiempo. Recuerdo que la población de Las Villuercas tiene una densidad de corzos muy alta, por encima de los 23 individuos por cada 100 ha. en zonas favorables; así que supone una buena fuente de futuros ejemplares colonizadores (tanto por el elevado número de crías que se genera como por la necesidad de muchas de éstas de "emigrar" y buscar nuevas zonas por la superpoblación del núcleo original y la ocupación de casi todos los territorios). 

 La zona de Huelva y el Bajo Guadiana parece que ya va para más largo...

 Saludos


----------



## duero (1 Out 2010 às 15:41)

Bergidum disse:


> Sim, o mapa de Pek responde moito máis fielmente a distribuçao actual do corço em Espanha. Tenho lido que na serra de Ancares, vertente leonesa, alcanza á súa maior densidad em Europa (é um verdadeiro espectáculo velos no monte, pero uma desgracia pra as arboriñas novas, pois as descortezan cos cornos em primaveira)



No se si la mayor densidad, pero puedo asegurar que ver corzos es algo común, mismamente hace un par de semanas me salió uno en la carretera, uno joven y hace 10 días a eso del mediodia se cruzo delante de mi un corzo enorme ya adulto, antes del anochecer no es difícil verlos por prados y claros.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 14:20)

> *Parque Internacional Gerês/Xurés tem 400 cabras selvagens*
> 02.11.2009
> Lusa
> 
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1407911


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 00:02)

> *Distribuição dos ungulados (corço, veado e javali) na Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata*
> Junho 2006
> ...
> A presença de ungulados na RNSM estava confinada ao javali, no entanto, recentemente a presença de corço e veado começou a ser observada. Em 2002, a ocorrência de um incêndio em Aldeia Velha, concelho do Sabugal, onde existia um cercado com corços, levou a que se efectuasse a abertura das suas portas libertando-se assim os animais aí confinados. Este acontecimento poderá estar na origem dos corços que actualmente se encontram na Serra da Malcata.



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...5D6984D/0/RNSMUngulados_Distribuicao_2006.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 23:34)

Seguindo as pistas da distribuição dos corços em Portugal, encontrei uma boa notícia (apesar de ser apenas um dialogo num fórum)



> Assunto: Bonelli na Serra do Açor   Seg Jul 02, 2007 10:24 pm
> ...
> A presença deste casal poderá ter como causa o aumento de disponibilidade alimentar na região, principalmente coelho. Não sei se se alimentam de corço (porventura das crias), que tem sido uma espécie que tem registado uma expansão significatica a partir da vizinha Serra da Lousã e que neste momento já se encontram instalados na Mata da Margaraça.


http://aves.team-forum.net/aves-de-portugal-f1/bonelli-na-serra-do-acor-t99.htm

A Mata da Margaraça situa-se na serra do Açor, já a leste de Arganil e muito perto da Serra da Estrela (cerca de 15km da fronteira do parque natural).

Se este testemunho de 2007 for verdadeiro, será que já temos hoje em dia corços na serra da Estrela?


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Out 2010 às 00:02)

Estava eu aqui a seguir a rota do corço pela serra da Lousã e Açor em direcção à serra da Estrela, e esqueci-me do outro lado. 

Também do lado direito da serra da Estrela o corço anda perto (se é que não anda lá dentro já).

Este artigo do ICNB situa corços a cerca de 15/20 km do parque natural.



> De acordo com a Federação de Caça e Pesca da Beira Interior, entre Novembro de 2005 e Fevereiro de 2007 morreram mais de 20 corços afogados no canal de regadio da Cova da Beira, na área entre Caria (Belmonte) e Casteleiro (Sabugal)



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...-DBAC22AB3F38/0/manual_apoio_infra_linear.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Out 2010 às 17:32)

Aqui vai uma notícia de Dezembro de 2000 que fala de reintroduções na zona da serra da Estrela.



> Depois de um dia dedicado ao debate sobre a situação do lobo, o Sábado foi para verificar no terreno o que se tem feito no sentido da conservação ou, há quem acredite, da reintrodução do lobo na região. A primeira paragem foi na *Quinta dos Lamaçais*, onde a DRABI está a desenvolver um projecto de reintrodução do corço, uma das principais presas do lobo. O cercado onde foi reintroduzida a espécie foi concluído em Fevereiro do ano passado, tem uma área de 150 hectares e foram introduzidos 5 corços, um macho e quatro fêmeas, sendo que uma morreu. As restantes fêmeas estavam prenhes e, esclareceu o técnico da DRABI, já foram vistas três crias. O cercado de produção é semelhante aos de *Aldeia Velha* e *Manteigas*, e está prevista a sua abertura para dentro de dois anos, o que necessita, anteriormente, de um trabalho de sensibilização das populações, que, como referiu o técnico, está prevista no projecto mas que ainda não aconteceu. «É complicado ir de terra em terra falar com as pessoas que nem sequer conhecem um corço, chamam-nos de "cabras selvagens"», explicou. A apresentação do projecto não agradou de todo aos visitantes, defensores acérrimos da conservação e protecção da espécie lupina, que acusaram o projecto de visar apenas a valorização cinegética da região e que não garante a estabilização da população de lobo. Afirmaram ainda que «ninguém garante que estes corços que vêm de França não tenham raiva, que pode ser transmitida ao lobo». Defenderam ainda que «teria mais lógica que estes projectos fossem instalados em zonas de ocorrência de lobo» e que «mais valia não importarem os corços, uma vez que depois não há um trabalho posterior de acompanhamento e monitorização». O técnico da DRABI, confrontado, referiu que tem «garantias que os animais estão em condições» e que por isso «não foi feita qualquer quarentena aos animais». Admitiu ainda que «realmente falha a parte de acompanhamento, mas está prevista no projecto».


http://www.freipedro.pt/tb/211200/reg3.htm


A tal Quinta dos Lamaçais é na Caria (Belmonte). O post anterior (dos 20 corços afogados em 2005) devia referir-se a corços que vieram deste cercado de reprodução. Pelos vistos foi um projecto que resultou 

Do cercado de Aldeia Velha já falei há uns 3 ou 4 posts atrás. Pelos vistos tiveram de o abrir por causa de um fogo e os corços supostamente foram para a Malcata. Outro projecto que deve ter resultado 

O de Manteigas... 10 anos depois não encontro nenhuma indicação que hajam corços em Manteigas (em pleno coração da Serra da Estrela), o projecto deve ter falhado 


Um ponto que referem nesta notícia. Foi preciso importar corços de França? Bem, convém lembrar que a notícia tem 10 anos, e a disponibilidade não era a mesma que existe actualmente, mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Out 2010 às 20:05)

Encontrei uma referência à presença de corços no parque natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros




> Esta espécie é muito rara no parque (excepto na zona final da serra dos Candeeiros Alcobertas – Rio Maior).



http://pnsac-viveatuanatureza.blogs.sapo.pt/


De onde virão estes animais? Só podem ter sido libertados ou fugido de uma herdade de caça na região.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Imagem retirada do artigo: DISTRIBUIÇÃO DAS PRINCIPAIS PRESAS SELVAGENS DO LOBO IBÉRICO (Canis lupus signatuS CABRERA,1907) A NORTE DO RIO DOURO

http://www.secem.es/GALEMYS/PDF de Galemys/12 (NE).pdf/21. Oliveira (257-268).pdf



Estudo é de *1996*, por isso podemos assumir que muitas das zonas que na altura ainda estavam a vermelho (ocorrência desconhecida), actualmente já apresentam populações de corços. 

Os parques do Gerês, Alvão e Montesinho não entraram no estudo, mas nesses já sabemos que a presença está confirmada.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 14:23)

Um pouco mais abaixo...

*Vale do Coa*



> *Fauna*
> Em relação à fauna, e segundo o Atlas da Fauna do Vale do Côa publicado em *2008*, a sua diversidade é elevada, e foram identificadas 186 espécies de vertebrados. Entre as 33 espécies de mamíferos (cerca de 36% das espécies que ocorrem em Portugal) destacam-se a lontra (Lutra lutra), espécies associadas à paisagem em mosaico, alguns carnívoros, tais como o toirão (Putorios putorios), a fuinha (Martes foina), a gineta (Genetta genetta) e o gato-bravo (Felis silvetris), e também os ungulados, *corço (Capreolus capreolus)* e o javali (Sus scrofa



http://www.atnatureza.org/actividad...picolas_zpe_vale_coa_2009-joao_godinho_ua.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 14:31)

Bem, com tanta informação já recolhida... o próximo passo vai ser transformar todos estes dados num mapa de Portugal onde ficará visível a distribuição do Corço no nosso país.

Um mapa do género do que temos visto sobre a distribuição dos diferentes animais em Espanha.

Depois é uma questão de se ir actualizando à medida que se encontram mais zonas onde o bicho apareça 

Já que o ICNB ou o Ministério do Ambiente não é capaz de fazer uma compilação deste género (mas bastante mais cientifica)... temos de ser nós a pôr as mãos na massa.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2010 às 15:33)

Este texto é de de 2006, do Diário de Notícias acerca do esquilo-vermelho e do corço.

*Esquilo-vermelho e corço estão de regresso à serra da Malcata*


Há boas notícias na serra da Malcata. Depois de ausências muito prolongadas, duas novas espécies emblemáticas regressaram àquelas paragens e parece que estão para ficar. São o corço e o esquilo, que agora voltam a fazer parte da fauna selvagem local. "É um importante enriquecimento para a biodiversidade nesta zona", diz satisfeito Pedro Sarmento, biólogo e director da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata.

O primeiro a aparecer por aquelas paragens, há cerca de ano e meio, foi o esquilo. Mais exactamente o esquilo-vermelho. Hoje tornou-se já um animal comum na região. "Esta era uma situação esperada há algum tempo", explica o director da reserva, sublinhando que havia já sinais nesse sentido. "É agora normal encontrarmos pinhas roídas e outros indícios da sua presença, o que mostra que há uma população fixada", conta Pedro Sarmento. 

Durante a última campanha de monitorização de mamíferos, há alguns meses, o esquilo também foi fotografado, como aqui se mostra. 

É preciso dizer que o esquilo- -vermelho tinha sido dado como extinto em Portugal em meados do século XVI, ou seja, há quase 500 anos.

Não admira por isso que, em 1992, quando voltou a ser avistado (e fotografado) na serra do Gerês, isso tenha sido motivo de festa, sobretudo para os biólogos. "Houve reportagens na televisão e nos jornais", recorda Pedro Sarmento. Desde então, a espécie expandiu-se e progrediu para sul no território continental, adaptando-se bem à floresta, e estabelecendo-se de forma estável. 

Em 1998, o director da reserva da Malcata chegou a considerar a hipótese de fazer ali a reintrodução do esquilo. "Na altura, um especialista inglês com quem falei do assunto tinha a opinião que provavelmente não seria necessário. Tinha razão". 

Foi há sete anos que se percebeu que já havia populações de esquilo na Beira Interior. "Agora devemos estar no limite sul da sua fixação populacional, aqui na reserva", admite o biólogo, prevendo que a espécie possa continuar ainda a expandir-se mais para sul, apesar de a floresta se tornar aí mais esparsa. "Historicamente, o esquilo também existia a sul da Malcata."

Além do enriquecimento da região do ponto de vista da biodiversidade, o facto de este roedor ser agora residente cria também condições para a fixação de outras espécies suas predadoras, como algumas rapinas raras.

É o que Pedro Sarmento espera que aconteça igualmente com o regresso do corço à região. "É possível que isso favoreça também a fixação de populações de lobo".

Depois de ter desaparecido da região na década de 20 do século passado, o corço tem vindo progressivamente a regressar à reserva. Produto da reintrodução na Beira Interior, conduzida há uma década pelos Serviços Florestais, ou colonização natural oriunda de Espanha, "ainda não conseguimos perceber bem", confessa o director da reserva, o certo é que o corço está também para ficar. "Inclusivamente, sabemos que já se reproduzem, porque já fotografámos as mães com as crias", conclui.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 17:01)

Nasceu um unicórnio em Itália


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 20:28)

> Apesar da informação disponível apontar para que a singularidade genética da população de corços a norte do Douro seja pouco provável, revela-se fundamental conhecer com precisão a 18 distribuição, estatuto e estrutura genética das populações autóctones de corço de forma a permitir assegurar uma gestão mais adequada e salvaguardar a integridade das mesmas. Neste ponto importa referir que, não existindo quaisquer condicionantes no que respeita à origem dos animais a utilizar em repovoamentos a sul do Douro (Portaria nº 466/2001 de 8 de Maio), na eventualidade de estudos genéticos virem a detectar a existência de   diferenças entre os corços que ocorrem a norte do Douro e as restantes populações europeias, nomeadamente a francesa, a possibilidade de manutenção de uma única variante genética ou ecótipo da espécie a nível nacional já se encontra totalmente eliminada. Acresce ainda, que caso isso se verifique, e uma vez que não existem estudos que confirmem que o rio Douro representa uma barreira efectiva à passagem destes animais, a própria integridade dos núcleos populacionais existentes no região Norte do país se encontra ameaçada.


http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/..._Distribuicao_FactoresCondicionantes_2001.pdf



Os autores do estudo "Distribuição do Corço (Capreolus capreolus) no Parque Natural do Douro Internacional" realizado no ano 2001, fizeram esta consideração relevante. 

A existência de corços a sul do Douro é um acontecimento recente, já que estes tinham desaparecido já há muito tempo. As populações que neste momento existem são fruto de reintroduções com animais vindos de França. 

Na altura do estudo, apenas alguns animais existentes a sul do Douro (ainda no parque do Douro Internacional) eram populações ibéricas. Neste momento já as duas populações devem estar misturadas, por isso se tínhamos corços portugueses/galaicos com alguma especificidade em relação à população europeia... essa diferença genética já deve estar diluída e perdeu-se.


----------



## Liliana15 (26 Out 2010 às 21:10)

Seattle92 disse:


> Nasceu um unicórnio em Itália



E eu a pensar que não existiam unicórnios . . .


----------



## belem (26 Out 2010 às 21:20)

Existem mais unicórnios até... lol
Em caprinos tal também já aconteceu.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Out 2010 às 22:25)

> A* situação do Corço (Capreolus capreolus) no Noroeste de Portugal*
> Luísa Machado
> (CIBIO - Universidade do Porto)
> 
> ...



Agora que há corços na Serra de Agra, duvida-se que ainda lá esteja o núcleo de lobos que há alguns anos lá existia. Pode ser que ainda lá estejam ou então voltem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Out 2010 às 18:51)

Por duas vezes vi corsos.
A primeira vez em criança, tinha uns 12 anos e foi junto à N103 perto de Boticas, era um corso ainda jovem, a segunda vez e mais impressionante foi há 3 anos, em 2007, era ainda estudante e iniciava a viagem de regresso a Lisboa quando na descida de Paradela para Chaves vi 3 corsos na estrada ao fundo (era manhã cedo), a minha mãe parou a Strakar e ficamos a observa-los subir a serra, uma imagem que nunca vamos esquecer.


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Out 2010 às 19:52)

Para quem acha que estes bambis são muito fofinhos


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Dez anos depois de ter sido iniciado o projecto Faia Brava (vale do Coa), o mês passado foi "apanhado" o primeiro corço por uma das câmaras distribuídas pela reserva






http://atnatureza.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-09-20T08:58:00+01:00&max-results=50


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Nov 2010 às 21:15)

Distribuição do Corço em Portugal (2010)






PS: Este mapa não é (nem é suposto ser) um registo cientifico, mas apenas uma compilação de vários relatos (estudos, artigos, notícias) sobre a existência de corços em estado selvagem no nosso país. De fora ficaram zonas cercadas (herdades, quintas, tapadas,...)


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Boas Seattle... Esse mapa da distribuição do corço é bastante interessante, foi elaborado por si?


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Aqui vai o resumo. 

Pelo que encontrei até agora, a distribuição do corço é mais ou menos continua em todas as zonas a norte do Douro, com a excepção natural da grande mancha urbana que vai do Porto até Braga, Famalicão, Guimarães, Penafiel,... Apesar de mais ou menos continua, as populações são naturalmente maiores nas áreas protegidas (Gerês, Montesinho, Alvão, Douro Internacional).

A sul do Douro temos bastante menos áreas colonizadas. A população do norte conseguiu atravessar o rio na zona do parque do Douro Internacional, e já se estendeu pelo menos até ao vale do Coa.

Outra população diferente (não consegui perceber se já está em contacto com a referida anteriormente) é a da zona da Malcata. Pelo que sei ainda não perceberam se estes animais vieram de Espanha ou se são resultado de algumas reintroduções que foram feitas na zona (se foi esse o caso, então estes animais não são autóctones, já que foram importados de França).

Do outro lado da serra da Estrela existe outra população reintroduzida. Está essencialmente na serra da Lousã, mas parece que já se estende até à serra do Açor.


Encontrei uma referência sobre uma população na Serra dos Candeeiros, mas ainda não percebi se é muito credível (tirando um blog, não encontro mais informação nenhuma sobre essa suposta população).

Também encontrei algumas referências a reintroduções em vários locais, mas que ainda não percebi se já chegaram a ser feitas, ou se são apenas estudos e intenções. Por exemplo na Mata Nacional das Dunas de Vagos (Aveiro), ou no maciço da Gralheira (este importantíssimo para a preservação das ultimas alcateias de lobos a sul do Douro) ou na zona do Cadaval.

Se alguém tiver mais informações que ajudem a compor (ou corrigir) o mapa. É só dizer


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

MSantos disse:


> Boas Seattle... Esse mapa da distribuição do corço é bastante interessante, foi elaborado por si?



Sim MSantos, basicamente foi pôr num mapa de Portugal todas as notícias, estudo e artigos que fui encontrando nos últimos tempos (e colocando neste tópico). 
Tal como referi, isto não é nenhum estudo cientifico ou qualquer coisa do género. É apenas uma compilação de vários dados recolhidos.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim MSantos, basicamente foi pôr num mapa de Portugal todas as notícias, estudo e artigos que fui encontrando nos últimos tempos (e colocando neste tópico).
> Tal como referi, isto não é nenhum estudo cientifico ou qualquer coisa do género. É apenas uma compilação de vários dados recolhidos.



Penso que a área de distribuição do corço não deve andar muito longe da área proposta no mapa...

Mas esperemos pelas criticas e propostas de outros membros do fórum


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

Lá vou eu ter de actualizar o mapa 


Tive conhecimento que já há algum tempo começaram a aparecer corços perto da IP5, nomeadamente na localidade de Safurdão (confirmado na sua página http://www.freguesiadesafurdao.com/).

Isso quer dizer que a expansão dos animais que há alguns anos apenas existiam no parque do Douro Internacional continua a bom ritmo para sul (esta zona fica já a cerca de 50 km a sul do rio Douro).

Se a população da Malcata já tiver sofrido uma expansão para norte, então é cada vez mais provável que as duas populações já estejam em contacto (ou que esse contacto esteja para breve).


A parte má desta história é o facto das reintroduções feitas na Beira (das quais possivelmente a população da Malcata é originária) terem usado animais vindos de França, que têm diferenças genéticas consideráveis em relação à população autóctone da zona do Douro.

Há autores que até referem os corços ibéricos como uma sub espécie diferente do resto da Europa, outros consideram que as diferenças não são suficientes para separar as populações ibéricas.

Mesmo assim alguma riqueza genética pode estar em perigo com estas misturas de populações consideravelmente diferentes.


Se estivesse a falar de pessoas já me iam chamar nazi, assim como é de animais podemos dizer estas coisas


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Variacion geográfica del corzo

El corzo es una especie que expresa de manera llamativa su relación con el medio donde crece, por medio de las modificaciones corporales de sus individuos (Mateos-Quesada, 1998). Así y a lo largo de toda su área de distribución, encontramos variaciones en peso que no corresponde a la máxima biológica que dicta que los individuos de una especie aumentan de tamaño dentro de su área geográfica conforme más septentrionales son. Valga como ejemplo lo que sucede *en la península Ibérica, donde podemos encontrar los corzos más pequeños y los mayores de las poblaciones descritas hasta ahora *(Ver tabla 1).

En la sierra de Los Alcornocales en Cádiz (Aragón, 1993) existen variaciones entre individuos sobre el color, atribuyéndoles dos razas diferentes. Sin embargo no existen evidencias genéticas a este respecto (J.Carranza, datos no publicados) y sí una evidencia de que la especie refleja en su morfología (color del pelaje o de la cuerna, peso) el ambiente en el que vive. En este sentido y como se comentaba anteriormente, cabe destacar dentro de la península ibérica las variaciones de tamaño entre las poblaciones ubicadas en las sierras de Cádiz o las del centro o norte de España: en las primeras tenemos a los individuos más pequeños de toda el área de distribución de la especie (Aragón, 1993), mientras que en las otras el tamaño de los individuos es de los mayores en este mismo espectro (Costa, 1992; Mateos-Quesada, 1998).

Se han descrito las subespecies Capreolus capreolus canus Miller, 1910 (Quintanar de la Sierra, Burgos) (Miller, 1912; Cabrera, 1914), Capreolus capreolus decorus Cabrera, 1916 (El Bierzo, León) (Cabrera, 1916) y Capreolus capreolus garganta Meunier, 1983 (sur peninsular), basadas en características de coloración y tamaño. Estudios posteriores señalan que estas diferencias no son sino ecotipos que no albergan fundamentos para la diferenciación taxonómica en diferentes subespecies (Von Lehmann y Sägesser, 1986; Fandos y Reig, 1993; Hartl et al., 1993).

Hay diferenciación molecular entre las poblaciones del noroeste ibérico y las del centro-sur (Aragón et al., 1998; Lorenzini et al., 2003; Royo et al., 20071).  Estudios de ADN mitocondrial señalan que hay tres haplogrupos diferenciados: un clado oeste, que se encuentra en la península Ibérica; un clado este, que se encuentra en Grecia y los Balcanes, y un clado central repartido por toda Europa. Estos clados se podrían haber originado en los refugios ibérico y balcánico durante las últimas glaciaciones. En el centro y sur ibérico hay haplotipos del clado central y oeste, por lo que estas poblaciones tienen origen mixto y no apoyan la validez de la subespecie C. c. garganta. *Las poblaciones del norte de Portugal están bien diferenciadas genéticamente y parecen representar poblaciones aisladas* (Randi et al., 2004).1






Nota: Fijaos la variedad que hay dentro de la propia Península: los corzos de la provincia de Cáceres son los más grandes de Europa y los de Cádiz de los más pequeños. Con ello queda claro que los traslados y repoblaciones con corzos del propio país (España en este caso) pueden ocasionar cambios importantes (hablando en términos exclusivamente morfológicos, más que si llevas un corzo ruso a Cáceres por ejemplo). Por otra parte, no deja de resultar llamativo que los corzos cacereños sean algo más grandes de media que los cantábricos, por ejemplo. Eso no suele suceder con otros artiodáctilos. 

Fuente: http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/mamiferos/identificacion/capcapid.html

Según el Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España: "En cuanto a la caracterización genética, estudios recientes revelan una clara diferenciación entre las poblaciones de la mitad sur y la mitad norte de España"


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Nov 2010 às 16:51)

Em Espanha também têm sido feitas reintroduções com animais de outros países europeus? Ou todas estas diferenças genéticas que existem na Ibéria são autóctones?


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> Em Espanha também têm sido feitas reintroduções com animais de outros países europeus? Ou todas estas diferenças genéticas que existem na Ibéria são autóctones?




 Efectivamente, todas esas diferencias son autóctonas. Una gran riqueza la de nuestra península, sin duda. 

 Respondiendo a la primera pregunta te diré que sí se han hecho algunas repoblaciones puntuales en zonas cercanas a la frontera francesa. No obstante la diferencia genética entre los corzos originales de esas zonas de España con sus vecinos franceses utilizados en la repoblación es mínima, por no decir inexistente. Es mucho más común (dentro de que tampoco es algo que se haga mucho ni desde hace mucho tiempo) el traslado y repoblación con corzos españoles de otras regiones peninsulares (lo cual es incluso peor puesto que, como hemos visto, presentan más diferencias genéticas entre sí que la que presentan con ejemplares de otros países europeos):

 "El traslado y la repoblación de corzos es una práctica relativamente reciente en España. En Cataluña y en el País Vasco se han efectuado repoblaciones con corzos procedentes de Francia"

 Fuente: Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

> A Associação do Corso Espanhol lançou, a Campanha Corcinho IV, patrocinada pela Mercedes-Benz.
> Com as populações de corsos em crescimento em Espanha, torna-se cada vez mais comum o encontro desta espécie com os Humanos que se deslocam ao campo. Os encontros dão-se principalmente com as crias, que embora estejam devidamente observadas pela progenitora, parecem estar abandonadas.
> 
> Muitos camponeses, ao pensarem que as crias estão abandonadas transportam-nas para casa para serem amamentadas pelas ovelhas, o que acaba por ser fatal.
> ...


http://www.alvorada-pt.com/portal/i...a-campanha-corcinho&catid=1:ultimas&Itemid=56


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Seattle92 disse:


> Encontrei uma referência sobre uma população na Serra dos Candeeiros, mas ainda não percebi se é muito credível (tirando um blog, não encontro mais informação nenhuma sobre essa suposta população).



Questionei o ICNB sobre esta suposta existência de corços no parque dos Candeeiros, mas pelos vistos eles não têm conhecimento de nada.



> De acordo com o conhecimento deste Instituto este espécie não ocorre nesta Área Protegida, assim como não existe nenhum projecto/programa de reintrodução, quer por parte da administração, quer por iniciativa privada.
> A existir avistamentos desta espécie estes poderão ter proveniência de animais  saídos de espaços confinados.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

Encontrei indicações da presença de corços na serra da Gardunha assim como no Fundão.

Isto já é um estudo de 2006. Será que a população da Beira Interior (Malcata, Gardunha) já está ligada à população da serra da Lousã/Açor. 

A zona de Fundão deve ser onde se dará (ou já deu) essa junção das duas populações. Não há nada como a continuidade geográfica entre populações e o fim de populações isoladas, para o sucesso de uma espécie selvagem. 

O que falei para os corços, serve em relação aos veados. Também nesta espécie a junção entre a população da Lousã e Beira Interior deve estar para breve (se não ocorreu já). Talvez neste caso o encontro se dê um pouco mais a sul (entre Fundão e Castelo Branco).




> *Three years of roe deer (Capreolus capreolus) radio-tracking in a
> Mediterranean environment.*
> A. J. Ferreira and C. Silv
> 
> During three years, several roe deer were equipped with radio collars and followed in summer and winter periods. On those tracking periods several fixes were obtained (about 30 fixes/animal/season) and the home ranges calculated using MCP and Kernel models. This study was made in a mountain area (Serra da Gardunha), localized in the centre of Portugal


----------



## lreis (10 Jan 2011 às 17:56)

O mapa de distribuição do Corço em Portugal (J. Fonseca, 1999) aparenta já estar significativamente desactualizado. De acordo com as informações que vou recolhendo, posso acrescentar o seguinte:

A – Norte do Douro; ocorrência numa área considerável do distrito de Viana do Castelo (no sentido da ocorrência em concelhos cada vez mais próximo do litoral), área ocupada no distrito de Vila Real é também já significativamente maior com observações em Boticas, Chaves, Vila Pouca, etc. No que diz respeito ao distrito de Bragança, a informação que disponho confirma a área de distribuição, não querendo isto dizer que não tenha havido um aumento assinalável da área ocupada pela espécie. O relato de observação de corço mais antigo que obtive é na zona da Serra da Nogueira e data do final da década de 60, onde aliás, se situa um dos mais sólidos “solares” do corço em Portugal. Aqui ocorreu uma expansão natural das populações a partir de Espanha.
Finalmente relativamente aos distritos de Porto e Braga, não acrescento mais informação.

B- Sul do Douro: se na região Norte, houve de facto uma expansão muito interessante nas últimas décadas, penso que é a Sul do Douro que a expansão desta espécie lança as questões mais interessantes. Não desprezando a expansão natural que ocorra a partir de Espanha para os distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda, realço no entanto dois (re)povoamentos efectuados pelos ex-Serviços Florestais:
B.1 – Serra da Lousã – não tendo a certeza de quando este repovoamento foi exactamente efectuado (alguns na 1ª metade dos anos 90), o que é facto é que a expansão deste espécie na região foi “quase meteórica”, já que a população expandiu-se para o litoral (concelhos de Miranda do Corvo e Penela), para Sul (Castanheira de Pêra) e para o interior (uma maior expansão, que já alcança Pampilhosa da Serra e Arganil, sendo até provável que já tenha ocorrido para concelhos mais para o interior). Para Norte (no sentido de VN de Poiares e Penacova), não tenho qualquer informação e será um desafio ecológico interessante uma vez que o corço tem nestas áreas um habitat não tão favorável, onde pontifica o eucalipto.
B.2 – Beira Interior – a libertação dos animais desta população terá sido feita também na 1ª metade da década de 90, tendo a expansão sido igualmente assinalável. Das últimas informações que fui recolhendo, o corço expandiu-se para Sul até à Serra da Gardunha. Será também interessante perceber se o corço passa (ou quando passa) para os concelhos de Idanha e de Castelo Branco uma vez que, passamos a ter “habitats mais mediterrânicos” onde pontificam os montados de sobro e azinho. Relativamente ao mapa de Espanha, reparei que o corço existe também nesta áreas na região a Sul de Madrid, donde deve ser uma questão de tempo até o corço se expandir em direcção ao Sul em Portugal (se não o fez já).
Um outro vector importante de expansão, é a expansão desta população em direcção ao litoral, a partir da zona Norte da Serra da Estrela. Essa expansão terá como limite geográfico máximo a Serra da Freita, sendo que já se confirmou a presença em zonas como Vila Nova de Paiva e Momenta da Beira. Esta população vai ter um efeito importantíssimo porque irá contribuir certamente para a estabilização das alcateias ainda existentes entre a Serra do Leomil e Trancoso.
Duas outras questões interessantes se colocam:, a expansão para Norte em direcção ao Douro, de que não tenho informação, mas que me parece uma questão de tempo, bem como expansão na Serra da Estrela.
Relativamente a esta última, é muito provável que já exista colonização, muito embora não tenha também qualquer informação. Será aliás muito provavelmente no eixo entre Fundão e Gouveia que se fará a união das populações B1 e B2. A Serra da Estrela aparenta ter um grande potencial para o corço, donde é aqui também uma questão de tempo até esta surgir (se não estiver feita já e numa escala geográfica apreciável)
Na região Centro, existem ainda outras questões interessantes:
- como e quando se procederá à expansão do corço para as zonas do Pinhal Interior Sul, para além da área de Castelo Branco?;
- o que vai acontecer na região entre a zona interior de Coimbra e Sul de Viseu, onde existem áreas grandes de eucaliptais?;
- qual será a dinâmica da população de lobos, face à expansão desta população?
Abraços
Luís Reis


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Muito bom post, Ireis.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Jan 2011 às 22:49)

lreis disse:


> O mapa de distribuição do Corço em Portugal (J. Fonseca, 1999) aparenta já estar significativamente desactualizado. De acordo com as informações que vou recolhendo, posso acrescentar o seguinte:
> 
> A – Norte do Douro; ocorrência numa área considerável do distrito de Viana do Castelo (no sentido da ocorrência em concelhos cada vez mais próximo do litoral), área ocupada no distrito de Vila Real é também já significativamente maior com observações em Boticas, Chaves, Vila Pouca, etc. No que diz respeito ao distrito de Bragança, a informação que disponho confirma a área de distribuição, não querendo isto dizer que não tenha havido um aumento assinalável da área ocupada pela espécie. O relato de observação de corço mais antigo que obtive é na zona da Serra da Nogueira e data do final da década de 60, onde aliás, se situa um dos mais sólidos “solares” do corço em Portugal. Aqui ocorreu uma expansão natural das populações a partir de Espanha.
> Finalmente relativamente aos distritos de Porto e Braga, não acrescento mais informação.



Grande contributo para a discussão lreis. 

Com todas as indicações que tenho recolhido nos últimos tempos, fiquei com a ideia que a área de distribuição do corço a norte do Douro é realmente bastante significativa, o que não quer dizer que o número de animais o seja. Um exemplo disso é o relativo baixo número de indivíduos no Montesinho (quando comparado com veados e javalis), apesar de ser aceite que existem corços em toda a sua área.

Diria que em termos de distritos devemos ter mais ou menos esta situação:

Viana do Castelo:
A distribuição parece ocupar grande parte do distrito. Naturalmente a expansão foi feita a partir do parque da Peneda para oeste. Encontram-se referências sobre a existência de corços na zona de Arcos de Valdevez, Paredes de Coura, Ponte de Lima, até já mais próximo do mar, na serra da Agra, Vila Nova de Cerveira. Diria que com a excepção dos centros urbanos, já é possível encontrar o animal numa boa parte da área acima do Lima (o que não significa que o seu número seja grande)

Braga:
A distribuição será bem menor que no caso anterior, estando centrada na parte leste do distrito (Gerês e zonas mais próximas com a fronteira com Vila Real). Não me parece que existam populações a oeste e Braga. Havia uma referencia antiga a uma população a noroeste de Barcelos, mas que terá desaparecido. 

Porto:
Naturalmente a área será muito pequena e resume-se há fronteira com o distrito de Vila Real (Alvão e *Marão*)

Vila Real:
Neste distrito já aparecem referências à existência de corços um pouco por todo o lado. A excepção parece ser a zona sudeste (Sabrosa, Murça, Alijó) a este do IP3. Não sei se haverá alguma razão para isso ou apenas uma questão de tempo.

Bragança:
A descrição de Vila Real serve para Bragança. Estão um pouco por todo o lado: Montesinho, Nogueira, Macedo de Cavaleiros, Douro Internacional,... A excepção parece ser a zona que liga à área de que falei do distrito de Vila Real, ou seja a zona sudoeste (a oeste do IP2)

A expansão nas ultimas duas décadas foi realmente impressionante. Apesar da área ter aumentado imenso e um pouco por todo o lado haverem registos de visualizações de corços, nem por isso parece haver um grande número de indivíduos. Pelo menos é a ideia com que fico dos vários estudos feitos no Marão, Gerês, Montesinho,...

Diria que a norte do Douro a expansão do Corço está praticamente feita. Com a excepção da tal zona sudeste de Vila Real e sudoeste de Bragança, as outras áreas onde o animal não se encontra são zonas de intensa agricultura e pressão urbana (onde naturalmente não há habitat para grande mamíferos), como toda a área que vai de Braga até ao Porto. 

No entanto seria interessante perceber porque é que os efectivos populacionais nunca são muito grandes. É uma característica da própria espécie? Será que sofrem uma grande pressão da caça furtiva?


Mais tarde farei a análise da situação a sul do Douro


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

Seattle92, onde dizes Marvão imagino que queiras dizer *Marão *


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

lreis disse:


> O mapa de distribuição do Corço em Portugal (J. Fonseca, 1999) aparenta já estar significativamente desactualizado. De acordo com as informações que vou recolhendo, posso acrescentar o seguinte:
> 
> A – Norte do Douro; ocorrência numa área considerável do distrito de Viana do Castelo (no sentido da ocorrência em concelhos cada vez mais próximo do litoral), área ocupada no distrito de Vila Real é também já significativamente maior com observações em Boticas, Chaves, Vila Pouca, etc. No que diz respeito ao distrito de Bragança, a informação que disponho confirma a área de distribuição, não querendo isto dizer que não tenha havido um aumento assinalável da área ocupada pela espécie. O relato de observação de corço mais antigo que obtive é na zona da Serra da Nogueira e data do final da década de 60, onde aliás, se situa um dos mais sólidos “solares” do corço em Portugal. Aqui ocorreu uma expansão natural das populações a partir de Espanha.
> Finalmente relativamente aos distritos de Porto e Braga, não acrescento mais informação.
> ...



Apenas vou referir que tem de se considerar também a serra do Sicó, em virtude de já terem sido avistados corços junto ao IC3 (Penela-Ansião).

Questionando um clube de caçadores local, ou por exemplo o SEPNA da GNR de Pombal, poderá tirar-se essa dúvida.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

vinc7e disse:


> Seattle92, onde dizes Marvão imagino que queiras dizer *Marão *



Claro, corrigido

Se a distribuição do corço fosse do Alvão ao Marvão não estaria nada mal


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Lousano disse:


> Apenas vou referir que tem de se considerar também a serra do Sicó, em virtude de já terem sido avistados corços junto ao IC3 (Penela-Ansião).
> 
> Questionando um clube de caçadores local, ou por exemplo o SEPNA da GNR de Pombal, poderá tirar-se essa dúvida.



Já tinha encontrado indicações disso mas em relação aos veados. Bom saber que os corços também se estão a espalhar para oeste


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

Seattle92 disse:


> A expansão nas ultimas duas décadas foi realmente impressionante. Apesar da área ter aumentado imenso e um pouco por todo o lado haverem registos de visualizações de corços, nem por isso parece haver um grande número de indivíduos. Pelo menos é a ideia com que fico dos vários estudos feitos no Marvão, Gerês, Montezinho,...



O corço parece ser uma espécie se deixa observar com relativa facilidade. Aqui na região tenho avistado com muito mais frequência corços que veados.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

^^

Um exemplo do que estava a falar é precisamente perto de Bragança. Numa zona estudada por causa de duas alcateias de lobos



> Verificou-se que tanto no território da Alcateia de Bragança Norte como no território da Alcateia de Bragança Sul, das 3 principais presas (Javali – Sus scrofa-, Veado – Cervus elaphus - e Corço – Capreolus capreolus -), o javali é a espécie mais frequente (16% e 13% dos registos fotográficos obtidos respectivamente), seguido pelo veado (11% e 9% dos registos respectivamente) e depois o corço (entre a 1 a 2% dos registos fotográficos).


http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/


Obviamente que isto é apenas um exemplo e não quer dizer que seja assim em todo o lado. Mas já tinha reparado noutros estudos no Gerês e Alvão por exemplo, onde o efectivo populacional dos corços não parece ter aumentado muito nos últimos anos.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jan 2011 às 11:10)

lreis disse:


> B.1 – Serra da Lousã – não tendo a certeza de quando este repovoamento foi exactamente efectuado (alguns na 1ª metade dos anos 90), o que é facto é que a expansão deste espécie na região foi “quase meteórica”, já que a população expandiu-se para o litoral (concelhos de Miranda do Corvo e Penela), para Sul (Castanheira de Pêra) e para o interior (uma maior expansão, que já alcança Pampilhosa da Serra e Arganil, sendo até provável que já tenha ocorrido para concelhos mais para o interior). Para Norte (no sentido de VN de Poiares e Penacova), não tenho qualquer informação e será um desafio ecológico interessante uma vez que o corço tem nestas áreas um habitat não tão favorável, onde pontifica o eucalipto.



Sim, efectivamente o repovoamento da serra da Lousã foi um grande sucesso (tanto no caso do corço como do veado). Já encontrei algumas indicações que os veados ocupavam uma área bem maior que os corços, mas outras referências que vou encontrando não dão essa ideia.

Do ponto mais a oeste onde há indicações da sua presença (Ansião-Penela) ao ponto mais a este (mata da Margaça na Serra do Açor), há cerca de 50 km de distância. É realmente uma área considerável. 

Se fizermos uma recta num mapa a unir estes dois locais, vemos que a linha segue exactamente por cima da cordilheira que une a serra da Lousã à serra do Açor (e que depois segue para a serra da Estrela). Isto parece indicar que a expansão do corço nesta zona do país está a ser feita essencialmente ao longo das serras.
Se calhar enquanto houver serra para colonizar (e ainda há, nomeadamente a maior de todas ), esta população não se irá espalhar muito para norte (distrito de Viseu), nem para sul (Pinhal Interior).

Um dos grandes interesses desta população é saber quando e onde vai ocorrer a ligação com a população da beira interior. Será na serra da Estrela, será na zona do Fundão. Será que já ocorreu? 

Já agora, porque é que o veado já é caçado nesta zona do país e o corço ainda não?


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jan 2011 às 13:26)

lreis disse:


> B.2 – Beira Interior – a libertação dos animais desta população terá sido feita também na 1ª metade da década de 90, tendo a expansão sido igualmente assinalável. Das últimas informações que fui recolhendo, o corço expandiu-se para Sul até à Serra da Gardunha. Será também interessante perceber se o corço passa (ou quando passa) para os concelhos de Idanha e de Castelo Branco uma vez que, passamos a ter “habitats mais mediterrânicos” onde pontificam os montados de sobro e azinho. Relativamente ao mapa de Espanha, reparei que o corço existe também nesta áreas na região a Sul de Madrid, donde deve ser uma questão de tempo até o corço se expandir em direcção ao Sul em Portugal (se não o fez já).
> Um outro vector importante de expansão, é a expansão desta população em direcção ao litoral, a partir da zona Norte da Serra da Estrela. Essa expansão terá como limite geográfico máximo a Serra da Freita, sendo que já se confirmou a presença em zonas como Vila Nova de Paiva e Momenta da Beira. Esta população vai ter um efeito importantíssimo porque irá contribuir certamente para a estabilização das alcateias ainda existentes entre a Serra do Leomil e Trancoso.
> Duas outras questões interessantes se colocam:, a expansão para Norte em direcção ao Douro, de que não tenho informação, mas que me parece uma questão de tempo, bem como expansão na Serra da Estrela.
> Relativamente a esta última, é muito provável que já exista colonização, muito embora não tenha também qualquer informação. Será aliás muito provavelmente no eixo entre Fundão e Gouveia que se fará a união das populações B1 e B2. A Serra da Estrela aparenta ter um grande potencial para o corço, donde é aqui também uma questão de tempo até esta surgir (se não estiver feita já e numa escala geográfica apreciável)
> ...




Em relação há população da Beira Interior tenho algumas dúvidas. A primeira de todas é saber se estamos a falar apenas de uma população continua, ou várias isoladas, fruto de diferentes reintroduções.

Começando pelo norte, existe uma população que (ao que parece) atravessou o Douro e continuou a expandir-se para sul, ao longo da fronteira com Espanha e que já chega  (no mínimo) até ao IP5. Mais a sul existe a população que apareceu na Malcata, não se sabe se vinda de Espanha ou das várias reintroduções que foram feitas nas redondezas. Uma coisa que ainda não consegui perceber é se estas duas populações estão ligadas e formam apenas uma, ou se ainda há uma zona entre o IP5 e a Malcata que não apresenta esta espécie.

Na Beira Interior a fronteira actual a sul deverá andar pela zona do Fundão. Apesar da mudança de habitat que começa a haver na zona de Castelo Branco e depois mais para sul no Alto Alentejo, não me parece que este seja um factor que impeça a expansão desta espécie. Basta olhar para as populações de corços no sul de Espanha (Estremadura, Andaluzia,...) para se perceber que a espécie se adapta bem ao clima e habitat mediterrânicos.

A serra da Estrela é aquela dúvida que tem sido falada aqui no fórum. Será que a nossa maior serra ainda anda vazia de grandes mamíferos? Se anda não será por muito tempo. Está completamente cercada por populações de corços e veados, tanto a sul como a este . 
Existiu uma reintrodução desta espécie num cercado em Manteigas há vários anos, mas depois disso nunca mais se ouviu falar da presença deste animal, por isso é possível que não tenha tido sucesso. Talvez o ICNB possa responder a esta dúvida, tanto sobre a tal população de Manteigas, como sobre outras que estão mesmo às portas da serra (Fundão, Belmonte, serra do Açor,...).

Sobre este testemunho fiquei com muitas dúvidas em relação à expansão para litoral na área entre o Douro e o IP5. Estamos a falar da expansão natural para oeste da população que existe junto à fronteira de Espanha? Ou de várias reintroduções feitas em diferentes zonas do distrito de Viseu? Estamos a falar de uma área de distribuição contínua até à fronteira com o distrito de Aveiro, ou várias populações isoladas nas diferentes serras de Viseu? 
Se calhar são ambas as situações. Ou seja, as populações das várias reintroduções feitas no distrito de Viseu ao longo da ultima década foram-se ligando entre si e com a população natural do distrito da Guarda e actualmente já formam uma população continua. 
Não sei, mas apesar da expansão da espécie estar-se a dar a um ritmo realmente espectacular, acho demasiado optimista a ideia de toda aquela zona já estar colonizada.

Em tempos li um estudo sobre a possibilidade de reintroduções de corços e veados no maciço da Gralheira. Ou seja toda aquela zona das serras da Freita, Arada, São Macário e Arestal. O estudo tinha poucos anos e falava dessa possibilidade, ou seja a reintrodução ainda não teria ocorrido. Pelos vistos ocorreu entretanto, mas isso reforça a ideia que no distrito de Viseu deverão haver algumas populações isoladas em determinadas zonas (fruto de reintroduções) e não uma distribuição contínua em toda a área.

O lreis tem ideia das reintroduções especificas que foram feitas?


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

Já há alguns anos que me têm relatado avistamentos de “cabras selvagens” numa área que corresponde ao extremo sul do PNSE. Nunca dei grande importância a esses relatos, mas como as pessoas desta área não conhecem os corços, é bem possível que estejam a confundir estes animais com “cabras selvagens”.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jan 2011 às 16:27)

^^

Olha para esta notícia (que já tinha colocado anteriormente) de 2000 sobre reintroduções na zona da Serra da Estrela:



> O cercado de produção é semelhante aos de Aldeia Velha e Manteigas, e está prevista a sua abertura para dentro de dois anos, o que necessita, anteriormente, de um trabalho de sensibilização das populações, que, como referiu o técnico, está prevista no projecto mas que ainda não aconteceu. *«É complicado ir de terra em terra falar com as pessoas que nem sequer conhecem um corço, chamam-nos de "cabras selvagens"»*



Pelos vistos os locais usam exactamente essa expressão para designarem este "novo" animal


----------



## lreis (11 Jan 2011 às 23:57)

Alguns comentários aos últimos posts:

- A questão da expansão da população  de corço para novas áreas de colonização pode implicar que o seu efectivo se altere em determinada região “já colonizada”, no sentido de haver até uma diminuição significativa. O Seattle92 e o Dan alertam para uma questão muito pertinente: o efectivo de corço no Gerês, Marão e Bragança poderá já ter tido melhores dias.

Confirmo também a referência feita pelo Dan para a zona de Bragança: tenho tido mais facilidade em ver corço do que veado.

- A descrição do Seattle92 para a distribuição em Trás-os-Montes é muito interessante. No fundo ficamos por perceber qual o grau de colonização na Terra Quente transmontana, porque tudo o restante terá a presença de corço confirmada;

- Já na região Centro, a referência introduzida por Lousano à Serrra de Sicó é muito importante, porque de facto esta zona, com os seus carvalhais, tem habitats muito interessantes para o corço. Não tinha referências a ocupação desta zona mas era de facto bastante previsível. Tanto para o corço como para o veado.

- Os pontos introduzidos pelo Seattle92 relativamente à colonização de corço a Norte de Viseu são muito pertinentes. Tenho a ideia que o contingente desta região resultará de repovoamentos isolados (especialmente no caso de Moimenta/Vila Nova de Paiva) e que poderá já ter-se ligado com outros núcleos populacionais adjacentes (introduzidos?), fruto de uma expansão interessante. Dou ainda mais importância a esta linha de raciocínio uma vez que não tenho referências a observações nas zonas de Sernancelhe, Meda, Trancoso/Serra do Pisco, área que faz um contínuo com a originalmente repovoada  na década de 90 (Guarda, Manteigas, Sabugal). Vou investigar este aspecto.

Agora, o facto de existir corço nos concelhos de Moimenta e Vila Nova de Paiva significa que é uma questão de tempo que ele chegue, por um lado ao eixo São Macário-Arada-Freita e por outro lado a Montemuro.

No fundo, a expansão do corço no Centro, como o Seattle92 afirma, segue muito neste momento os eixos das serranias, só ocupando o restante numa fase posterior (no Norte, provavelmente também foi assim, mas já se ultrapassou “esta fase” talvez há uma década(?)). Daí a dúvida que lancei ao perguntar como se efectuará, por exemplo, a colonização da área do Pinhal Interior Sul, que já não é tão serrana quanto isso mas em contraponto é bastante desertificada (realço em termos humanos).

Finalmente, é uma boa pergunta o facto do corço ainda não se caçar na zona da Lousã. Vou também investigar. Infelizmente, já existirá certamente furtivismo suficiente para poder afectar a população existente. Esta nota aliás aplica-se a muitas outras regiões do país, sendo uma preocupação recorrente para quem observa/analisa a grande fauna portuguesa.

Cumprimentos
lreis


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2011 às 11:06)

lreis disse:


> Finalmente, é uma boa pergunta o facto do corço ainda não se caçar na zona da Lousã. Vou também investigar. Infelizmente, já existirá certamente furtivismo suficiente para poder afectar a população existente. Esta nota aliás aplica-se a muitas outras regiões do país, sendo uma preocupação recorrente para quem observa/analisa a grande fauna portuguesa.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> lreis



Não sei se o corço estará numa das espécies englobadas, mas realizam-se várias montarias mistas em vários locais da serra da Lousã.

Um exemplo:

http://www.matilhamacedo.com/montarias.php

E caça furtiva também existe como é óbvio, mas parece-me em declínio devido ao desinteresse da carne das cabras.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

^^

As montarias da Lousã só englobam veados e javalis.

Aliás, nunca vi nenhum zona de caça municipal, onde o corço estivesse incluído na lista de espécies (mesmo no norte do país). Não percebo muito bem como é que funcionam as licenças de caça a este animal, mas tirando as herdades privadas nomeadamente no Alentejo (nos concelhos de Avis, Arraiolos e Figueira dos Cavaleiros), nunca encontrei grandes referências sobre caça a corços.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> As montarias da Lousã só englobam veados e javalis.
> 
> Aliás, nunca vi nenhum zona de caça municipal, onde o corço estivesse incluído na lista de espécies (mesmo no norte do país). Não percebo muito bem como é que funcionam as licenças de caça a este animal, mas tirando as herdades privadas nomeadamente no Alentejo (nos concelhos de Avis, Arraiolos e Figueira dos Cavaleiros), nunca encontrei grandes referências sobre caça a corços.



O corço nunca é caçado em montarias, normalmente é caçado de forma selectiva de aproximação


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Jan 2011 às 14:41)

^^

Ah ok, mas é caçado em regime livre e zonas de caça municipais, ou apenas em coutadas privadas?


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2011 às 15:36)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Ah ok, mas é caçado em regime livre e zonas de caça municipais, ou apenas em coutadas privadas?



A maioria dos exemplares caçados são de coutadas privadas, mas acredito que em zonas de caça municipais possam ser caçados alguns exemplares. No regime livre acho pouco provável mas sinceramente não sei.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jan 2011 às 21:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> Viana do Castelo:
> A distribuição parece ocupar grande parte do distrito. Naturalmente a expansão foi feita a partir do parque da Peneda para oeste. Encontram-se referências sobre a existência de corços na zona de Arcos de Valdevez, Paredes de Coura, Ponte de Lima, até já mais próximo do mar, na serra da Agra, Vila Nova de Cerveira. Diria que com a excepção dos centros urbanos, já é possível encontrar o animal numa boa parte da área acima do Lima (o que não significa que o seu número seja grande)



Encontrei informação oficial que confirma mais ou menos a análise que tinha feito em relação ao Alto Minho.

O Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal do Alto Minho (2006) tem informações bastante interessantes em termos de fauna e flora desta área do país. Existem também os planos das outras áreas do país, mas essa analise fica para outro dia 

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/b4d6c002cdefe52db0828eb3ac2eeae7







Realmente confirma-se que o corço já se encontra distribuído um pouco por todo o distrito de Viana do Castelo. Melgaço, Monção e Paredes de Coura parecem ser os concelhos com maior abundância e Valença o único a ter distribuição escassa.


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

Um pouco mais para sul temos o Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal do Baixo Minho (2006)

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/57b33a61a5f3e05420090b50acdf300a

Neste caso também podemos ver que a distribuição segue mais ou menos o que tinha sido escrito alguns posts atrás. A espécie existe essencialmente a este de Braga, onde há mais montanha e floresta. Mais para o litoral o habitat deteriora-se claramente, havendo apenas algumas bolsas isoladas de bom habitat.


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

No Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal do Tâmega (2006) já encontramos algumas novidades 

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/c3dbf8f604475d1bbd5bf4e6e23ee2d2

Além do que já sabíamos (densidades maiores junto ás grandes serras (Cabreira, Alvão e Marão) até desaparecerem à medida que nos aproximamos do Grande Porto), aparece aqui uma novidade. Os concelhos de Resende e Cinfães são apresentados como tendo uma população escassa de corço.

Ambos os concelhos já são a sul do Douro, o que significa que ou a população do norte atravessou o rio nesta zona, ou que são parte de uma população reintroduzida nas serras do Maciço da Gralheira 







É pena não haver mais informação sobre estas reintroduções do Maciço da Gralheira. Quando foram feitas, se tiveram sucesso, se a espécie está a progredir e em que direcções, e acima de tudo se a ameaçadissima população de lobo ibérico a sul do Douro já está a beneficiar com estas novas presas nos seus territórios?


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

Para completar o puzle, segue o mapa da distribuição do corço do Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal da Área Metropolitana do Porto e Entre Douro e Vouga (2006)

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/354260ce70784715afd749a302269b2c

Os concelhos de Vale de Cambra e Arouca estão marcados possivelmente devido ás serras do Areal e Arada, que fazem parte do tal Maciço da Gralheira onde terão sido feias reintroduções.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

E com um bocado de photoshop chegamos ao mapa completo 





Mapa de distribuição do Corço (Capreolus capreolus) por concelho no litoral norte em 2006


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Excelente recolha de informação Seattle


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jan 2011 às 22:32)

Obrigado MSantos 

No caso dos Planos Regionais de Ordenamento Florestal do Nordeste Transmontano, do Douro e do Barroso e Padrela, os estudos foram feitos de outra forma. Aqui a análise é feita por freguesias e por inquirição directa. 



> Para as restantes espécies procedeu-se, numa primeira fase, ao levantamento exaustivo, através de inquirição directa, junto das várias brigadas do Corpo Nacional da Guarda Florestal



Além disso as cores são divididas apenas em "frequente" e "nulo/escasso". Haverem umas escassas observações da espécie, não é o mesmo de não haver nenhuma 

Ou seja, os mapas desta área apresentam uma distribuição muito reduzida e desactualizada (já vimos em vários exemplos neste tópico várias áreas que aqui não são referidas) que não corresponde à situação actual. Bom exemplo disso é toda a zona de Montalegre, Chave, Boticas, ou o Douro Internacional, onde a espécie se encontra muito bem representada, apesar de não aparecer no mapa.

Segue um mapa que junta os 3 mapas dos relatórios (2004):






Apesar de não estar representado no mapa, há também esta indicação:


> É igualmente feita referência de que no concelho de Moimento da Beira começam a ser observados indivíduos, fruto de repovoamentos efectuados na área limítrofe do concelho.



No texto também estão incluídas no "escasso" (logo sem visibilidade no mapa) referências a observações em Murça, Torre de Moncorvo, Freixo de Espada a Cinta,...  

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/5c572e98d6e789bad3114fcd2311e4bd
http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/c2a1c002fd9ef94ed4fdd2d644a80ec3
http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/187edee51c21eddc33c4ee5e48a5a511


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Infelizmente os Planos Regionais de Ordenamento Florestal do resto do país não têm este tipo de análise à distribuição das espécies. Ficamos sem dados para analisar a situação no centro do país.


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Esta noite avistei um corço numa estrada na vertente NW da serra da Nogueira. O corço saiu da vegetação e parou por uns segundos na estrada. Durante esse tempo manteve-se de costas para as luzes do carro. Depois olhou na minha direcção e voltou a entrar na vegetação.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Fev 2011 às 10:13)

Mt fixe. Em Lisboa o máximo de fauna que encontro são pombos


----------



## lreis (4 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

Seattle, a síntese cartográfica dos PROF está de facto muito elucidativa e espelha o essencial do que se tem discutido, pelo menos a Norte do Douro.

Entretanto, nas últimas semanas, confirmei que o núcleo de corços que referi na zona de Vila Nova de Paiva/Momenta da Beira, provém de uma libertação (ou várias) de corços efectuada na zona da Gralheira, aparentemente após 1995. Não conseguir obter confirmação da data nem sequer de quem efectivamente a executou. Também não consegui apurar o grau de envolvimento estatal neste acção (mais activo ou não).

Aparentemente, a população inicial cresceu para Norte e para Nascente, onde têm áreas mais favoráveis. Na zona inicial, é que parece que não existem registos a algum tempo.

Abraços.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2011 às 15:25)

lreis disse:


> Entretanto, nas últimas semanas, confirmei que o núcleo de corços que referi na zona de Vila Nova de Paiva/Momenta da Beira, provém de uma libertação (ou várias) de corços efectuada na zona da Gralheira, aparentemente após 1995. Não conseguir obter confirmação da data nem sequer de quem efectivamente a executou. Também não consegui apurar o grau de envolvimento estatal neste acção (mais activo ou não).



Achas que são a mesma população? Tinha ficado com ideia de serem (pelo menos) dois grupos diferentes.

Digo isto porque o PROF que cobre a área de Moimenta da Beira refere:


> É igualmente feita referência de que no concelho de Moimento da Beira começam a ser observados indivíduos, fruto de repovoamentos efectuados na área limítrofe do concelho.



Daqui fiquei com impressão que foram feitas reintroduções algures entre Vila Nova de Paiva e Moimenta da Beira

Por outro lado os PROF do Vouga e Douro indicam a existência nos concelhos de Resende, Cinfães, Arouca e Vale de Cambra. Ou seja, nas diferentes serras que compõem o Maciço da Gralheira. 

Nenhum destes concelhos está na "área limítrofe do concelho" de Moimenta da Beira, daí ter ficado com ideia de serem duas populações diferentes.



lreis disse:


> Aparentemente, a população inicial cresceu para Norte e para Nascente, onde têm áreas mais favoráveis. Na zona inicial, é que parece que não existem registos a algum tempo.



Isto quer dizer que os animais deixaram de ser vistos nas diferentes serras do Maciço da Gralheira e só aparecem actualmente na zona de Vila Nova de Paiva e Moimenta da Beira?



Seria muito interessante que se fizesse um estudo à dieta das ultimas alcateias de lobos a sul do Douro, para se perceber se estas populações de corços já começaram a fazer parte dela.


----------



## lreis (9 Fev 2011 às 21:37)

Vou fazendo comentários de permeio



Seattle92 disse:


> Achas que são a mesma população? Tinha ficado com ideia de serem (pelo menos) dois grupos diferentes.
> 
> Digo isto porque o PROF que cobre a área de Moimenta da Beira refere:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Fev 2011 às 23:57)

Aqui vai um update ao mapa de distribuição com os últimos dados que temos discutido:


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Fev 2011 às 00:15)

Diferenças em relação ao último mapa:

1º Acrescentei uma mancha referente ao Maciço da Gralheira, na zona dos concelhos de Arouca, Cinfães, Resende, São Pedro do Sul

2º Acrescentei uma outra mancha na zona de Vila Nova de Paiva e Moimenta da Beira. Por enquanto fica separada da população anterior. 

3º Acrescentei a serra da Gardunha. Também esta população (que é fruto de uma reintrodução) fica separada da população da Malcata/Belmonte, assim como da Lousã/Açor.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Fev 2011 às 20:16)

lreis disse:


> Aqui parece-me mais provável um crescimento da população da Gralheira para Norte e para Poente. Estamos a falar de um crescimento num período de cerca de 15 anos, o que parece possível.
> 
> Além disso não sei se não pode ter ocorrido a fuga de alguns corços de um cercado que existe por cima de Lamego, na ponta da serra de Montemuro/Meadas.



Esse cercado deve ser o de Lalim. Aqui pode-se ver a história da sua criação e construção. 

http://www.loboiberico.org/index.php?pagina=19&ID=15



> Final dos Trabalhos
> 2009-08-03
> Os trabalhos de construção do Cercado de Lalim estão finalizados. Os trabalhos foram concluídos com a cobertura da rede secundária (Figura 15). O Cercado de Lalim encontra-se funcional e com todas as condições para receber animais. Na Figura 16 podemos observar o acesso principal do cercado e na Figura 17 observamos a vedação e as suas características



É pena que a descrição acabe com este texto e não hajam mais informações (nomeadamente se chegaram a ser lá postos os animais).


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Se fizermos uma recta num mapa a unir estes dois locais, vemos que a linha segue exactamente por cima da cordilheira que une a serra da Lousã à serra do Açor (e que depois segue para a serra da Estrela). Isto parece indicar que a expansão do corço nesta zona do país está a ser feita essencialmente ao longo das serras.
> 
> Se calhar enquanto houver serra para colonizar (e ainda há, nomeadamente a maior de todas ),* esta população não se irá espalhar muito para norte (distrito de Viseu), nem para sul (Pinhal Interior)*.



Enganei-me  

Já começaram a ser vistos também em Oleiros (assim como veados). Afinal também estão a espalhar-se para sul e até já atravessaram o Zêzere.


----------



## lreis (13 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Enganei-me
> 
> Já começaram a ser vistos também em Oleiros (assim como veados). Afinal também estão a espalhar-se para sul e até já atravessaram o Zêzere.



Muito importante esta informação. Era uma das minhas dúvidas iniciais: como e se se iria dar a colonização da região correspondente ao Pinhal Interior Sul?
Afinal, aparenta que já se está a dar.

Agora a dúvida passa a ser outra: estes exemplares advêm da expansão da população da Lousã ou da expansão da zona do Fundão? Ou será que estas duas manchas populacionais, que se consideravam até agora (ainda) separadas, já se juntaram entretanto (algures entre a Pampilhosa e o Fundão) e expandiram-se para a região de Oleiros? Ou foi ainda uma junção nesta região das 2 populações anterior?

Relativamente à tua actualização cartográfica, parece-me bem feita.
Faço-te chegar só chegar mais um comentário (para além do anterior).
Face ao nº de observações que existem na região do Sabugal, parece-me que existe um contínuo geográfico que começa na zona da Malcata e vai até ao Douro. Na região do Sabugal, existem observações há mais de 10 anos e penso até que foi uma das regiões onde foram feitas reintroduções na década de 90.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Fev 2011 às 14:36)

lreis disse:


> Agora a dúvida passa a ser outra: estes exemplares advêm da expansão da população da Lousã ou da expansão da zona do Fundão? Ou será que estas duas manchas populacionais, que se consideravam até agora (ainda) separadas, já se juntaram entretanto (algures entre a Pampilhosa e o Fundão) e expandiram-se para a região de Oleiros? Ou foi ainda uma junção nesta região das 2 populações anterior?



A descrição foi de um caçador que viu dois veados e um corço. Fiquei com ideia que eram da população da Lousã. Pelo menos em relação aos veados já tinha conhecimento da sua existência na Pampilhosa da Serra, por isso não custa acreditar que atravessaram o Zêzere em direcção a Oleiros.

Quanto à junção com as populações da Beira Interior não sei de nada. Mas acredito que se dê entre a Pampilhosa e a serra da Gardunha no caso do corços e possivelmente mais para sul (Oleiros e Castelo Branco) no caso dos veados.

Quando encontrar mais alguma referência entre estas terras indicadas em cima, dou como oficialmente confirmada a junção e mudo o mapa 




lreis disse:


> Relativamente à tua actualização cartográfica, parece-me bem feita.
> Faço-te chegar só chegar mais um comentário (para além do anterior).
> Face ao nº de observações que existem na região do Sabugal, parece-me que existe um contínuo geográfico que começa na zona da Malcata e vai até ao Douro. Na região do Sabugal, existem observações há mais de 10 anos e penso até que foi uma das regiões onde foram feitas reintroduções na década de 90.



Sim, também já era para ter mudado essa parte. Já há alguns anos que corços são vistos a sul de Almeida junto ao IP5, por outro lado também já há uns 10 anos que existem na zona Sabugal (possivelmente Guarda?), por isso é praticamente adquirido que as duas populações já se encontram unidas.

Essa união é interessante também por serem animais de diferentes origens. As primeiras reintroduções na Beira foram feitas com animais franceses e os que descem do Douro são autóctones da península. Pelos vistos já estarão juntos. Esperemos que os genes ibéricos prevaleçam nestas populações mistas e os franceses se diluam com o tempo.

Já agora, está na altura de parar com a importação de corços e veados de outras zonas da Europa. Ambas as espécies já têm populações suficientemente numerosas para serem usados animais portugueses nas diferentes operações de reintroduções que se queiram fazer.


----------



## lreis (15 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

Seattle92 disse:


> A descrição foi de um caçador que viu dois veados e um corço. Fiquei com ideia que eram da população da Lousã. Pelo menos em relação aos veados já tinha conhecimento da sua existência na Pampilhosa da Serra, por isso não custa acreditar que atravessaram o Zêzere em direcção a Oleiros.
> 
> Quanto à junção com as populações da Beira Interior não sei de nada. Mas acredito que se dê entre a Pampilhosa e a serra da Gardunha no caso do corços e possivelmente mais para sul (Oleiros e Castelo Branco) no caso dos veados.
> 
> ...



Estás a referir uma questão igualmente importante.
As reintroduções na Beira Interior foram no início feitas com animais vindos de França e que supostamente seriam até de subespécies diferentes. Não sei se isto é verdade ou não.
Agora, era muito interessante fazer o acompanhamento genético das populações da região para perceber qual foi o padrão de "miscigenação" e se se antevê qualquer questão problemática nesta matéria.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Pois, no thread do veado vermelho tinha posto uma notícia semelhante, mas em relação a essa espécie:



> De acordo com os resultados preliminares desta investigação, em Portugal o padrão ibérico mantém-se nas populações de veados analisadas. No entanto, Carlos Fonseca suspeita de que na zona sul do país a subespécie esteja contaminada por animais de outras origens, como Escócia ou centro da Europa.
> 
> A introdução destes veados “estrangeiros” pode alterar as características físicas e fisiológicas do Cervus elaphus hispanicus, ao ponto de surgirem problemas no que respeita à adaptação ao seu habitat natural.


http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=46320&op=all



A situação do corço é capaz de ser um pouco melhor, já que as reintroduções foram bem menores e talvez com a junção dos animais autóctones na Beira, os genes "estrangeiros" se diluam na população dominante. Já os veados estão espalhados por dezenas de herdades e coutadas que importaram animais de outros países da Europa.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Mai 2011 às 18:38)

Descobri um documento bastante interessante e que analisa o que temos debatido neste forum nos últimos tempos:

"Distribuição e estatuto do veado e corço em Portugal" 
http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/teses/2009001236

Nesta dissertação de mestrado de 2009 a autora Daniela Salazar faz uma análise da ocorrência de veados e corços no nosso território durante o ultimo século.






1º mapa até 1970
2º mapa de 1970 até 1980
3º mapa de 1980 até 1990
4º mapa de 1990 até 2000
5º mapa de 2000 até 2009

Um dos problemas que se encontra ao ler esta tese e ao analisar os seus mapas é o facto de não haver um distinção exacta do que são áreas cercadas com a espécie e o que são populações selvagens em liberdade. Neste caso observam-se manchas verdes no Alentejo que certamente se referem a coutadas de caça cercadas onde existem corços (neste caso até está indicado no texto, mas no caso dos veados já não se distingue bem).


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

A comparar com o mapa que tinha desenhado com informação recolhida até agora, não se notam grandes diferenças. As principais serão:

1 - Neste mapa dá uma ocorrência mais pequena no alto Minho, mas em contrapartida mostra uma mancha na zona de Barcelos (que não me parece correcta, nem tem qualquer explicação ao nível do texto). De resto a norte do Douro é mais ou menos a mesma coisa.

2 - Ao longo do Douro há indicação de uma expansão de Foz Coa para a zona de São João da Pesqueira, da qual não tínhamos ainda informação.

3 - A zona da raia tem uma mancha contínua desde o Douro até à Malcata. Coisa que também já nós tínhamos indicado como provável, mas que ainda não tinha actualizado no mapa.

4 - Há indicação da espécie na serra da Estrela, já que são referidas reintroduções em Manteigas e Covilhã no ano 2000. Não há é indicação se essas reintroduções tiveram sucesso e actualmente ainda lá existem animais.

5 - A mancha na Lousã é bem menor que a que eu desenhei. Mas tendo em conta a informação que aqui tem aparecido no forum, presumo que a minha versão esteja mais correcta.

6 - Há uma mancha no Parque do Tejo Internacional, mas não há qualquer explicação no texto. O texto tem uma indicação de presença em Vila Velha de Ródão (não sei se era isso que se pretendia indicar no mapa), mas também sem qualquer explicação se é uma população natural ou qualquer coutada cercada.

7 - Todas as manchas a sul do Tejo presumem-se ser terrenos de caça cercados.


----------



## lreis (6 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

Seattle92 disse:


> A comparar com o mapa que tinha desenhado com informação recolhida até agora, não se notam grandes diferenças. As principais serão:
> 
> 1 - Neste mapa dá uma ocorrência mais pequena no alto Minho, mas em contrapartida mostra uma mancha na zona de Barcelos (que não me parece correcta, nem tem qualquer explicação ao nível do texto). De resto a norte do Douro é mais ou menos a mesma coisa.
> 
> ...



Vi agora o post do corço e mais uma vez, concordo inteiramente com a interpretação feita pelo Seattle. 
A minha análise feita ao mapa do veado aplica-se igualmente aqui embora com um nível de abrangência geográfico diferente.
Chamo a atenção para mais algumas pequenas questões:
- a mancha de corço no mapa até 1970, localizada em torno de Amarante. Alguém tem a noção se isto foi uma reintrodução ou uma população de cercado?;
- a mancha da Lousã está manifestamente diminuida entre 2000 e 2009 uma vez que existem desde há algunsa anos relatos de observação para os concelhos da Pampilhosa da Serra, Góis e Arganil;
- não percebo a mancha isolada na serra da Gardunha. Houve alguma libertação específica nesta serra entre 2000 e 2009? Eu tenho conhecimento mais a Norte, mas aqui não. Devia no  meu entender, haver um contínuo com a grande mancha a Norte, da Beira Interior.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2011 às 21:08)

lreis disse:


> - a mancha de corço no mapa até 1970, localizada em torno de Amarante. Alguém tem a noção se isto foi uma reintrodução ou uma população de cercado?;



Segundo o texto no próprio estudo, são populações naturais da serra do Alvão e Marvão. Parece que os corços nunca chegaram a desaparecer naquela área.



> São também vários os relatos, que confirmam a presença de corço em determinadas zonas da área de Alvão-Marão sendo, inclusivamente, alvo de uma gestão por parte do Estado nas décadas de 50 e 60, capturando-se vários exemplares em poços-armadilha que eram posteriormente colocados num cercado perto da pousada de São Gonçalo, no Marão (Teixeira, 2003).


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2011 às 21:18)

lreis disse:


> - não percebo a mancha isolada na serra da Gardunha. Houve alguma libertação específica nesta serra entre 2000 e 2009? Eu tenho conhecimento mais a Norte, mas aqui não. Devia no  meu entender, haver um contínuo com a grande mancha a Norte, da Beira Interior.



Sim, houve uma reintrodução na serra da Gardunha durante a ultima década. Agora se essa população já está ligada à da Malcata, isso já não sei. Até porque não consigo perceber muito bem se as reintroduções feitas na zona da Covilhã deram resultado. Por isso não sei como estará a distribuição da espécie nessa zona.

Estando a falar de distancias pequenas (15/20 km), é fácil acreditar que a população da Gardunha já se encontre ligada com as restantes da Beira Interior, mas o mesmo pode ser dito em relação à da Lousã/Açor. Ou então as três ainda estão isoladas...


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Mai 2011 às 17:47)

> *Monitoring of Iberian Wolf expansion in Sabugal – Malcata Region*
> ...
> Wild boar and roe deer seems occur in the area and the data collected point to an increase of roe deer abundance since it is increasingly seen by the population
> ...


http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/3199/1/ulsd_re_Andre_Silva_2008_2009.pdf

Seguindo o que já tínhamos falado em relação à situação dos corços a norte da Malcata, também este estudo sobre o lobo ibérico na zona, reforça a ideia que o corço está cada vez mais espalhado pela região.

Na próxima actualização do mapa, vou ligar a população da Malcata/Sabugal com a que desceu desde o rio Douro.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Mai 2011 às 21:33)

Aqui fica mais um update ao mapa de distribuição do corço:







Alterações:

As populações da Malcata já estarão actualmente ligadas à população que durante a última década desceu desde o rio Douro, junto à fronteira com Espanha.

Na zona da Lousã, já ficam visíveis as expansões para sul do Zêzere (Oleiros), assim como para Oeste (Penela/Ansião).


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2011 às 21:56)

O corço tem dado um grande salto!
O mais impressionante é a sua expansão, mesmo em locais termomediterrânicos! 
Como há relativamente pouco tempo, apenas sobrevivia em bosques caducifólios mais recônditos, pensava-se que era mais exclusivo dessas regiões.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Mai 2011 às 11:26)

É verdade belem, mas se repararmos na distribuição da espécie em Espanha (nos mapas da primeira página), vemos que a espécie se adapta perfeitamente ao clima do sul da peninsula.







Acho que em Portugal a questão será "até onde o deixamos ir". Se não houverem interferências diria que a "viagem" continuará para sul. A sul da Malcata o corço encontrará o território por excelência do veado no nosso país (Idanha, Tejo Internacional, Portalegre,...), e pelo que vemos na Lousã e Bragança, não parece haver qualquer tipo de incompatibilidade entre as duas espécies.

A partir daí, possívelmente o corço seguirá o exemplo do veado e irá distribuir-se pelos montados do Alentejo (principalmente junto à fronteira). Quem sabe ligando-se a populações vindas da Extremadura ou/e Andaluzia.

Tudo isto pode acontecer muito mais rapidamente se (tal como no caso do veado) houver interesse, por parte de associações ambientais ou de caça, em fazer reintroduções em partes do Alentejo ou serras Algarvias.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Mai 2011 às 11:34)

Claro que fico a torcer para que tudo isto que escrevi se concretize.
Mas actualmente estou mais preocupado com a situação entre o Douro e a serra da Estrela. Basicamente o que se passa no distrito de Viseu e Guarda deve ser a questão prioritária. O aumento dessas populações, assim como as de javalis, podem ser a última hipotese de sobrevivência das nossas alcateias a sul do Douro.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

No Gerês




http://www.vernatureza.org/

Belas fotos da fauna do Gerês que têm mostrado neste site


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Claro que fico a torcer para que tudo isto que escrevi se concretize.
> Mas actualmente estou mais preocupado com a situação entre o Douro e a serra da Estrela. Basicamente o que se passa no distrito de Viseu e Guarda deve ser a questão prioritária. O aumento dessas populações, assim como as de javalis, podem ser a última hipotese de sobrevivência das nossas alcateias a sul do Douro.



Concordo perfeitamente.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

Fiquei fã deste site. Mais uma bela imagem no Gerês 



> Esta cena de uma mãe Corça que cuida da sua cria além de muito bela é bem exemplificativa desta época do ano. As pintas brancas ao longo do corpo da pequena Corça irão desaparecer com o desmame, entre as 6 e as 10 semanas após o seu nascimento. As Corças são mães zelosas e por isso a cria irá acompanhar a sua mãe até ao nascimento do próximo ano.


http://www.vernatureza.org/


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

Mau, pensava que neste momento já haviam 



> *Reintrodução do corço vai melhorar dieta dos lobos da Serra do Montemuro*
> 25/06 2011 às 15:27
> 
> A Serra do Montemuro, no distrito de Viseu, está a ser palco de um projecto de reintrodução do corço, espécie popularmente conhecida por bambi, para que os lobos tenham presas naturais e deixem de se alimentar de animais domésticos. O conjunto montanhoso constituído pelas serras de Montemuro, Gralheira, Arada e Freita alberga as mais importantes alcateias em Portugal a sul do Douro e é também ali que se encontram as populações de lobo mais meridionais de toda a Europa, avança a agência Lusa.
> ...


http://www.jn.pt/blogs/osbichos/arc...ar-dieta-dos-lobos-da-serra-do-montemuro.aspx


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Jun 2011 às 21:35)

^^

A notícia em cima refere-se a este projecto que já tinha aqui indicado há uns meses. O site deixou de ter actualizações depois de 2009, mas é bom saber que o projecto não morreu e que neste momento o cercado já tem animais



Seattle92 disse:


> Esse cercado deve ser o de Lalim. Aqui pode-se ver a história da sua criação e construção.
> 
> http://www.loboiberico.org/index.php?pagina=19&ID=15
> 
> ...


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jul 2011 às 21:32)

O Censo 2003 do Lobo Ibérico dá algumas informações novas sobre a situação do corço nas Beiras, apesar do estudo ter praticamente 10 anos, o que pode significar alguns dados desactualizados.

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/7A64BCD8-6853-490D-8246-7FD1DF82CE8F/0/Relatorio_lobo.pdf



> A Sul do rio Douro, desde 1996 que têm vindo a decorrer acções de re-introdução desta espécie, com animais provenientes de França, na região Centro do país, que visam o fomento e expansão das suas populações. Como resultado destas acções a espécie está actualmente presente na região da Beira Interior, nomeadamente nos concelhos de *Almeida, Guarda, Pinhel, Trancoso, Covilhã, Belmonte, Sabugal, Fundão*, e na região Beira Litoral, nos concelhos de *S. Pedro do Sul, Arouca, Lousã, Miranda do Corvo, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Penela* (Fonseca, C. com pess.; DGRF, dados inéditos), existindo ainda um pequeno núcleo fronteiriço no concelho de *Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo*, mesmo junto ao rio Douro, que parece ter dispersado a partir de Espanha (Pimenta & Correia, 2001).






> De referir que, de acordo com os resultados obtidos em estudos relativos à análise dos hábitos alimentares da subpopulação que ocorre a Sul do rio Douro, realizados entre 2001 e 2003, se verificou a ocorrência de corço, nomeadamente na dieta das alcateias da *Lapa, Montemuro, Trancoso e Jarmelo* (Roque  et al. 2005).



Esta parte entra em contradição com a notícia que aqui meti há uns dias. Há cerca de 10 anos não só haviam corços na serra de Montemuro como faziam parte da dieta a sua alcateia. Se existe agora um programa para uma nova reintrodução é porque entretanto essa população não terá aguentado ou estará praticamente desaparecida. 

A alcateia da Lapa (serra da Lapa) anda na zona entre Aguiar da Beira e Moimenta da Beira, o que também confirma a mancha que tinha posto no mapa.

Pelo resto do relatório fica-se com a ideia que a população de Montemuro/Arouca/S. Pedro do Sul (se é que ainda existe) e a de Moimenta da Beira, serão dois núcleos isolados e que o resto (desde o Douro até à Malcata) será uma população mais ou menos contínua. Talvez a da Gardunha tb seja um núcleo ainda isolado.


----------



## lreis (14 Ago 2011 às 23:34)

Seattle92 disse:


> O Censo 2003 do Lobo Ibérico dá algumas informações novas sobre a situação do corço nas Beiras, apesar do estudo ter praticamente 10 anos, o que pode significar alguns dados desactualizados.
> 
> http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/7A64BCD8-6853-490D-8246-7FD1DF82CE8F/0/Relatorio_lobo.pdf
> 
> ...



*Contributo para a discussão:* Tenho também ideia de me terem sido relatados avistamentos na região de São Pedro e Arada, nos últimos anos.
Na região de Moimenta, as informações que tenho aponta para um aumento da frequência de avistamentos. O corço aqui está (também) protegido por um maior grau de florestação.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Set 2011 às 21:41)

http://portugal-nature.blogspot.com/2011/08/20-08-2011-arado-teixeira-roca-negra.html

O Gerês continua a ser um poço de imagens espectaculares


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Set 2011 às 19:20)

O site biodiversity4all continua a dar boas indicações sobre a localização das espécie selvagens no nosso país. 

No caso do corço apareceu uma boa novidade. Foi visto um animal em Cerdeira, a meio caminho entre Arganil e Oliveira do Hospital e cada vez mais perto da parte oeste da serra da Estrela. 

Já estão muito longe do sitio onde foi feita a recolonização há uns 15 atrás 

http://www.biodiversity4all.org/index.cfm?event=getps&urln=/waarneming/view/55064820


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2011 às 19:46)

Já há algum tempo que me têm feito relatos do aparecimento de um novo animal, na região SW da Serra da Estrela, que pelas descrições pode muito bem ser o corço.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Fev 2012 às 18:27)

Aqui fica um pequeno video de um corço na zona entre Vilar Formoso e Sabugal. Aquela zona onde até algum tempo ainda não tinha a certeza se a havia a presença desta espécie.

http://lobonaraia.blogspot.com/2012/01/o-regresso-do-corco.html


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Abr 2012 às 19:42)

Já se fala de observações de corço para os lados da Sertã e Proença a Nova. Já bem a sul do Zêzere.

http://eventur.netsigma.pt/media/33607/LISTA DE ESPÉCIES DE FAUNA POSSÍVEIS DE OBSERVAR.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Jul 2012 às 23:11)

Tirado de uma reportagem da SIC sobre alguns animais selvagens do país.







Não sei qual a fonte de onde tiraram este mapa. Tem muito do que foi discutido por aqui e umas quantas diferenças.


----------



## Z13 (28 Jul 2012 às 11:50)

Jornal Nordeste (semana passada)





http://www.jornalnordeste.com/notic...503&idSeccao=3841&Action=noticia#.UBPC47Tt9X8


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2012 às 15:43)

Z13 disse:


> Jornal Nordeste (semana passada)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo es quejarse.

Si mañana llevaran lobos que comieran los venados, seguro que tambien se quejarían por los lobos.

Con veados quejanse por comer sementes.

Con jabalís (Sus scrofa) quejanse por comer as patatas.

Con lobos quejanse por pensar que van comer as personas e o ganado (por vezes acontece que comen o ganado, sim). 

Mais con lobos nao habra tantos veados.

Parece que lo mejor fuera no tener animales salvajes ninguno mas grandes que el raposo (Vulpes).


----------



## DMigueis (21 Fev 2013 às 22:21)

http://naturdata.com/Capreolus-capreolus-6572.htm

Ficha do corço no portal da biodiversidade nacional online!!


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Jun 2013 às 18:33)

> Uma nova espécie recém chegada ao Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã
> 
> No início deste mês de Abril, o Parque Biológico recebeu um novo habitante, um corço (Capreolus capreolus). O animal encontra-se debilitado, uma vez que sofreu um acidente na A13, tendo neste sentido, a DGAV entrado em contacto com o Parque Biológico para o receber e o tratar. Por volta das 12h o corço foi entregue ao PBSL pela GNR, tendo recebido os primeiros tratamentos.


http://www.quintadapaiva.pt/sartigo/index.php?x=325

A A13 vai de Santarém à Marateca. Se andam corços por essa zona é porque saíram de algum terreno privado de caça.


----------



## Blooder.PT (2 Jun 2013 às 18:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.quintadapaiva.pt/sartigo/index.php?x=325
> 
> A A13 vai de Santarém à Marateca. Se andam corços por essa zona é porque saíram de algum terreno privado de caça.



Penso que a A13 em questao é a nova Autoestrada que vai do Entroncamento ate Condeixa.


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Jun 2013 às 10:00)

^^

Ah ok, então assim sendo nada de novo. Nessa zona já se sabe que eles existem.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Jan 2014 às 21:33)

A Câmara de Odemira pretende introduzir corços no concelho.

Pelos vistos os veados da serra de Monchique têm se espalhado para norte e já andam pelo Alentejo.



> *Odemira quer ser “concelho de excelência” para caça ao javali, veado e corço*
> 
> A Câmara Municipal de Odemira pretende ter, dentro de alguns anos, um “concelho de excelência” para a caça ao javali, veado e corço, como forma de promover o turismo no território fora dos meses de verão.
> 
> ...


http://www.regiao-sul.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=138871


----------



## supercell (5 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Espetacular! , espero é que a introdução destes seja avisada aos caçadores...


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Jan 2014 às 21:52)

Segue um link para a revista “ZIMBRO”, da Associação Cultural Amigos da Serra da Estrela. A revista é muito interessante e tem várias reportagens sobre a fauna e flora da serra.

Num texto sobre Teixos, indicam que a espécie é tóxica para muitos animais que vivem na serra, nomeadamente o corço. 

Acho que nunca tinha lido um texto sobre a fauna da serra da Estrela onde falassem explicitamente de corços.

http://www.asestrela.org/zimbro/zimbroDezembro2013.pdf

A revista é muito boa e podem encontrar outras edições aqui http://zimbro.asestrela.org/


----------



## DMigueis (16 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0088459

Unidade de Vida Selvagem - Wildlife Research Unit

Living on the edge: Roe Deer (Capreolus capreolus) density in the margins of its geographical range" é o mais recente artigo publicado por quatro elementos da UVS: Ana Valente, Carlos Fonseca, João Santos e Rita Tinoco Torres, na conceituada revista Plos One. Este estudo pretendeu determinar, pela primeira vez, a densidade populacional de um ungulado em expansão – o corço (Capreolus capreolus) – no nordeste de Portugal, usando o método de contagem de grupos fecais, com a aplicação do método complementar de amostragem de distâncias (Distance Sampling), tendo sido contabilizada a estratificação geográfica e a influência de covariáveis na função de detecção. Este estudo servirá de importante base para próximos estudos de monitorização de vida selvagem, nomeadamente de ungulados, e ajudará a orientar futuros esforços de monitorização e promoção da gestão de vida selvagem. Este estudo preenche uma lacuna na conservação e gestão do corço em Portugal, através do fornecimento de estimativas de densidade, apesar de ser necessária mais informação, para corretamente implantar um plano de conservação com base no conhecimento científico contínuo.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Mar 2014 às 19:56)

Foi colocada uma observação no biodiversity4all que mostra a população da serra da Lousã já muito estendida para sul. Neste caso foram observados vários animais perto de Ourem. Mais um pouco e temos a espécie a chegar a parque natural da serra de Aire 

http://www.biodiversity4all.org/index.cfm?event=getps&urln=/waarneming/view/81545169


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Abr 2014 às 17:37)

http://www.geobserver.org/observation&specimen=25

Este site recolhe observações de fauna e flora da Serra da Estrela. Não sei qual é o grau de confiança, mas o Corço está incluído nas espécies observadas. Infelizmente não dá para ver em que zona da serra o animal foi avistado.


Eles têm este disclaimer, mas não sei como é feita a confirmação:


> A fauna aqui descrita refere-se a espécies de animais observados, registados e confirmados no GeObserver.


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 21:43)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.geobserver.org/observation&specimen=25
> 
> Este site recolhe observações de fauna e flora da Serra da Estrela. Não sei qual é o grau de confiança, mas o Corço está incluído nas espécies observadas. Infelizmente não dá para ver em que zona da serra o animal foi avistado.
> 
> ...





Isso seria interessante .

Salvo erro , o corco oficialmente esta extinto na Serra da Estrela . 

Ja agora , noutro dia tambem li na net que alguem avistou um tetraz no Geres , que oficialmente esta extinto a algumas decadas . Nao sei a fiabilidade da fonte .


----------

